# Schulz & Schade ????



## CassandraComplx (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo und Proschd Neijohr !

Mal so rein interessehalber:
Jemand ne Ahnung was mit Schulz & Schade los ist ? 
Der Laden steht leer, Schaufenster ist fast komplett abgeklebt, kein Hinweis an der Tür oder sonstwo, Webseite ist auch offline...
Ggü. der E-Bikes-Verkauf ist noch offen.


----------



## dubbel (4. Januar 2010)

ab demnächst: schade (ohne schulz) an gleicher stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (5. Januar 2010)

oh, wie schade...

Wer von den beiden hatte denn diesen Supervariohöhenverstelldingsbumsliftervorbau erfunden ?
Den Typen konnte ich noch nie leiden...


Edith meint Schulz wars: http://www.speedlifter.com/de/information/index.html


----------



## dubbel (5. Januar 2010)

na also.


----------



## biker1967 (5. Januar 2010)

Na toll!

Erst beim Radhaus am Rathaus ausgestiegen  (da hieß es Schulz & Stalter), jetzt hier raus.


----------



## CassandraComplx (5. Januar 2010)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Na toll!
> 
> Erst beim Radhaus am Rathaus ausgestiegen (da hieß es Schulz & Stalter), jetzt hier raus.


 
...vielleicht ein schwieriger Zeitgenosse   

Zumindest hängt heute (der Laden liegt halt auf meiner Mittagspausenrunde ) ein Zettel im Fenster: Am 16.01. gehts nach der Renovierung weiter...


----------



## Koohgie (6. Januar 2010)

hab mir mal ein e-bike und ein tandem dort geliehen. also bei dem leihen selbst war ein freundlicher junger verkäufer dabei, aber bei der rückgabe...keine ahnung so ein herr mittleren alters,man wurde unfreundlich und irgendwie so als ein idiot behandelt,  ich frage mich wie man sowas auf kunden los schicken kann...
und ein jahre zuvor war ich dort mal, und hab nach dem enduro von cube angefragt, also die tolle antwort war dann...(vom gleichen herren mittleren alters)
"man bräuchte ja eh nicht soviel federweg, und die dinger sind nur für bikepark gebaut...blabla" und in einem ton...
danach wollte er mir irgendein cc-fully andrehen das er da rummstehen hatte...
also so geht man nich mit kunden um...
aber ist nich der einzelfall...
war mal in einem laden da hat der "verkäufer/mechaniker/was auch immer" die gabel eines kunden härter gemacht in dem er die "zugstufe reingedreht hat", also wenn ich sowas seh dann denk ich mir, warum soll ich zu einem fachhändler? natürlich gibts auch gute und kompetente fachhändler aber die muss man erst mal finden... Die meisten wollen doch hauptsächlich ihren scheiss den sie im laden stehen haben los werden...
und wenn der kunde nich weiss was er will oder keine ahung hat, na dann kauft er halt das was er aufgeschwatzt bekommt, und das noch zum apotheker preis....Aber wie gesagt, es gibt solche und solche...das problem ist die guten zu finden und das ist in machen fällen nicht gerade billig....


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2010)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> hab mir mal ein e-bike und ein tandem dort geliehen. also bei dem leihen selbst war ein freundlicher junger verkäufer dabei, aber bei der rückgabe...keine ahnung so ein herr mittleren alters,man wurde unfreundlich und irgendwie so als ein idiot behandelt,  ich frage mich wie man sowas auf kunden los schicken kann...
> ...


jetzt stellt sich natürlich die frage: war das jetzt schulz oder schade?





cocu1980 schrieb:


> also so geht man nich mit kunden um...
> aber ist nich der einzelfall...
> war mal in einem laden da hat der "verkäufer/mechaniker/was auch immer" die gabel eines kunden härter gemacht in dem er die "zugstufe reingedreht hat", also wenn ich sowas seh dann denk ich mir, warum soll ich zu einem fachhändler? natürlich gibts auch gute und kompetente fachhändler aber die muss man erst mal finden... Die meisten wollen doch hauptsächlich ihren scheiss den sie im laden stehen haben los werden...
> und wenn der kunde nich weiss was er will oder keine ahung hat, na dann kauft er halt das was er aufgeschwatzt bekommt, und das noch zum apotheker preis....Aber wie gesagt, es gibt solche und solche...das problem ist die guten zu finden und das ist in machen fällen nicht gerade billig....


das musste jetzt aber endlich mal raus, oder?


----------



## snoopy-bike (8. Januar 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> jetzt stellt sich natürlich die frage: war das jetzt schulz oder schade?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Freundlich und nett = Schade

das Andere eher der Andere...


----------



## Hoppl (9. Januar 2010)

Joa, der Laden wird grad Generalüberholt (und wird dann wohl keinen Doppelnamen mehr haben... )

Mitn Schulz konnt ich ja noch nie was anfangen - aber der Berliner is Top 

Sollte eigentlich in den nächsten Tagen wieder aufmachen.
Auf gut Glück kann man auch mal gegen die Scheibe klopfen - manch einer wird dann wohl noch mit dem nötigsten versorgt.


----------



## Bastel-Wastel (11. Januar 2010)

der hoppl hat wohl insider info's!!!???

ja, stimmt! der laden wird in neuem glanz erstrahlen (oder eher: endlich mal glänzen ) und am montag, den 18.01.10, neu eröffnen. mehr verrat' ich an dieser stelle aber nicht, lasst euch einfach überraschen!!

nur mal so viel: auch mountainbiker werden dann endlich mal richtig verstanden und bekommen auch fachkundige beratung !!!


greetz

bastel-wastel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (11. Januar 2010)

Bastel-Wastel schrieb:


> der hoppl hat wohl insider info's!!!???
> 
> ja, stimmt! der laden wird in neuem glanz erstrahlen (oder eher: endlich mal glänzen ) und am montag, den 18.01.10, neu eröffnen. mehr verrat' ich an dieser stelle aber nicht, lasst euch einfach überraschen!!
> 
> ...



Das wäre ja dann der erste in Saarbrücken. ( mit der fachkundigen Beratung, meine ich.) 
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Bastel-Wastel (11. Januar 2010)

mensch yps, du musst auch mal offen für neues sein!!!!


greetz
bastel-wastel


----------



## Hoppl (11. Januar 2010)

Heut schon fleißig gebastelt, Wastel? 

Ich hoffe ja dass es da auch ein schönes Opening-Event gibt, gelle.
So mit Fettschläuch grillen, und so on...


----------



## Klinger (12. Januar 2010)

Bastel-Wastel schrieb:


> nur mal so viel: auch mountainbiker werden dann endlich mal richtig verstanden



Unglaublich!!!!!


----------



## k.wein (12. Januar 2010)

Bastel-Wastel schrieb:


> mensch yps, du musst auch mal offen für neues sein!!!!
> 
> 
> greetz
> bastel-wastel



Wer ist Bastel Wastel. 
Gruß.
        Karsten

PS : Bin offen für fast alles.


----------



## puremalt (12. Januar 2010)

Bastel-Wastel schrieb:


> auch mountainbiker werden dann endlich mal richtig verstanden



Rydw i wedi bod yn aros mor hir ar ei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppl (12. Januar 2010)

Boah - is des walisisch?

Nur die Übersetzung versteh ich net

"Ich bin dasein ICH ist gewesen wartend solange Schilder Sie fahren"


----------



## puremalt (12. Januar 2010)

Super, 100 Punkte. Ist tatsächlich walisisch. Ich bin beeindruckt. 

Die Rückübersetzung ist nicht ganz das, was ich meinte. Eigentlich sollte es nur heißen "Da warte ich schon so lang drauf". 

Hab ich halt durch'n Google-Übersetzer gejagt. Suaheli war auch schön, aber walisisch exotisch genug..dachte ich.


----------



## Bastel-Wastel (12. Januar 2010)

Ei Hoppl, du kleines Langhaarpopöchen,

woher kannst denn du walisisch??? Du hast doch mit richtigem Deutsch schon so deine Problemchen!!


----------



## Hoppl (13. Januar 2010)

Ei, im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich halt gebildet 

Oder wie heißts so schön:

Meine Schulausbildung war kostenlos - deine war umsonst


----------



## dubbel (14. Januar 2010)

hier die offizielle mitteilung: 


*Achtung # Achtung # Achtung # Achtung # Achtung # Achtung # Achtung # Acht...*

TOLLE - RÄDER

Der Fahrradladen macht sich hübsch... und öffnet am Montag, den 18.01.2010, frisch poliert seine Pforten!
Jetzt mit noch freundlicheren Öffnungszeiten:
Mo - Fr 9:00 bis 18:00 Uhr 
Sa 10:00 bis 14:00 Uhr
Von Anfang März bis Ende September öffnen wir Samstags bis 16:00 Uhr 

...und allen: Ein gesundes und schönes und sportliches neues Jahr!!!

TOLLE - RÄDER
Vorstadtstr. 45
66117 Saarbrücken
Tel: 0681-52676
Fax: 0681-581071
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Peppie (16. Januar 2010)

endlich!! 
es sollen ja auch neue Marken am Start sein.





dubbel schrieb:


> hier die offizielle mitteilung:
> 
> 
> *Achtung # Achtung # Achtung # Achtung # Achtung # Achtung # Achtung # Acht...*
> ...


----------



## biker1967 (16. Januar 2010)

Und wo ist er mal online zu finden?


----------



## crazyeddie (16. Januar 2010)

vermutlich irgendwann demnächst unter der domain, unter der auch die mail-adresse registriert ist.


----------



## dubbel (3. Februar 2010)

ist inzwischen schon mal jemand irl da hin?


----------



## Hoppl (4. Februar 2010)

IRL - löl

Jepp - war am Eröffnungstag mal kurz da.
Kurzes Schwätzchen mit Torsten gehalten und so mal umgekuckt.

War am Eröffnungstag noch etwas "kahl", da noch ein paar Displays fehlten, mal ganz abgesehen von den noch ausstehenden Beiks.

Dafür standen ein paar nette Nicolais in der Ecke (inkl. ION G-Boxx 2 Rahmen ) .

Auf jeden Fall rein optisch eine deutliche Verbesserung. 
Mehr kann ich jetzt auch noch nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppie (4. Februar 2010)

Also die Sache ist die...
in der nächsten Zeit wird sich noch einiges verändern bei "Tolle Räder" . Da werden neue Marken sein wie "_Ghost_" und die wiedererstahlte saarländische Marke _Kettler_ für den "normalen" Radler. auch "_Steppenwolf Bikes_" sind wesentlich attracktiver geworden und gehören weiterhin zu Sortiment. Nicolai und Santa Cruz runden den sportlichen Bereich nach oben ab. Alles in allem wird es vielschichtiger doch das Angebot ist überschaubarer.
Es wird keine Bekleidung mehr im Laden angeboten, doch Pearl Izumi kann immer bestellt werden ( max 48 h ) und wenn es nicht passen sollte dann gehts retour.
​


----------

